# Is training a mule different then training a horse?



## TrojanCowgirl

Hmm, I was wondering the same thing too. Subscribing!


----------



## smrobs

Mules are a ton different than a horse. For one thing, they are smarter and need a legitimate reason to do what you want and "because I said so" isn't a good enough reason for them. You can't push them the way that you can a horse and you have to have a ton more patience and "stick-to-it-iveness". It takes a special kind of person to be a good muleskinner (mule trainer).

That's why you always hear about how "mules are stupid" or "mules are too dang stubborn and you'll never get them to do anything for you".

Everyone who's ever said that has been outsmarted by a mule.


----------



## Eclipse295

smrobs said:


> Mules are a ton different than a horse. For one thing, they are smarter and need a legitimate reason to do what you want and "because I said so" isn't a good enough reason for them. You can't push them the way that you can a horse and you have to have a ton more patience and "stick-to-it-iveness". It takes a special kind of person to be a good muleskinner (mule trainer).
> 
> That's why you always hear about how "mules are stupid" or "mules are too dang stubborn and you'll never get them to do anything for you".
> 
> Everyone who's ever said that has been outsmarted by a mule.



Sound's like my mini.


----------



## clipclopclip

Mules and donkeys have a much stronger self-preservation instinct than a horse, so using flight zones to train them just doesn't work as well. I was warned to really research mules before I bought one because you can ruin a good mule easily by treating it like a horse, and that is true!

Mules are way smarter, and really don't get it if you try to drill them on anything. One circle is enough. In terms of teaching them new things, use natural obstacles to make it make sense to them. For instance, teaching a mule to back up is easier if you put them in a spot where they HAVE to back up to get out, then rewarding them. 

The reason more donkeys and mules are abused than horses is this: longears have a way of making people feel dumb. Even if you are good with them they'll find your button to push it.

Best advice I ever got about training mules/donkeys was this: Have a VERY good sense of humor...you'll need it. 

That being said, I love working with longears, so much more rewarding than with horses, and I always always feel safer.


----------



## All4Crystal

smrobs said:


> Mules are a ton different than a horse. For one thing, they are smarter and need a legitimate reason to do what you want and "because I said so" isn't a good enough reason for them. You can't push them the way that you can a horse and you have to have a ton more patience and "stick-to-it-iveness". It takes a special kind of person to be a good muleskinner (mule trainer).
> 
> That's why you always hear about how "mules are stupid" or "mules are too dang stubborn and you'll never get them to do anything for you".
> 
> Everyone who's ever said that has been outsmarted by a mule.


I train mules and horses. I really don't do anything different. I do not like the type of approach where I would force either one to do something. Basically you have to make them want to do whatever you ask for. And a lot of positive reinforcement. Be patient, kind and consistent. You really don't want to loose your temper. Oh and treats for job well done aren't a bad idea either.


----------



## Joe4d

Ever wonder why we use the term "jackass" to describe certain people. Might be a hint.


----------



## COWCHICK77

You will never win a fight with a mule. If they sull up, they won.
I was taught to count to ten, and try again.


----------



## All4Crystal

Someone once told me that a horse should be trained the way every mule must be trained. And I couldn't agree more!
Anyone who forces horses or mules in to anything is just asking to get hurt. 
Using common sense and making the correct behavior easier than the unwanted one is really a way to go.
When they do something I don't like I never try to stop them, but than I don't let them stop until they are sick of it.
They love to be praised. Release of pressure is not rewarding enough. Praise them like crazy. Kind of like you would a little kid. Make even a small accomplishment a big deal. 
It's important not to confuse them. There is no in-between. When they do something right let them know, if you don't like something, let them know too. Do not let anything slide. They remember everything.


----------



## Eclipse295

We turned down the mule do to the fact he apparently needs a lot more work then first thought. And theres a possibility of a very small mini mule or mini horse being added to the family.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Oh, and did I mention that mules are a lot quicker to kick than a horse is? This little guy reminded me of that today when he swatted me a good one in the knee while I was brushing the dust off him.


----------



## Copperhead

I've never trained a mule, so I can't add anything to this thread.

I heard they were different than horses. When I was training and heard this idea, I decided not to take mules on because, if they *were* different than horses, I would probably ruin one instead of help it. So I stayed away.

Now that I hear the complete opposite, I'm interested. 

I did ride a mule when I was younger. Her name was Rabbit and she was such a goofball. Once you caught her, you had to DRAG her into the barn. She would take off with you numerous times and drag you BACK to the field. You would have to hang on and drag her back when she was done. When you got to the barn and tied her, she'd rear up on the wall and be a general pain.

Saddle her up and hit the trails, she was a doll.



Now that I hear that you train a mule how a horse should be trained, I'm pretty interested in persuing that. Hopefully in the next 10 years or so I'll come across someone who has a mule and be able to observe what happens between it and its rider, and then maybe buy one after making an educated decision. I always wanted a mule.


----------



## All4Crystal

Copperhead said:


> I've never trained a mule, so I can't add anything to this thread.
> 
> I heard they were different than horses. When I was training and heard this idea, I decided not to take mules on because, if they *were* different than horses, I would probably ruin one instead of help it. So I stayed away.
> 
> Now that I hear the complete opposite, I'm interested.
> 
> I did ride a mule when I was younger. Her name was Rabbit and she was such a goofball. Once you caught her, you had to DRAG her into the barn. She would take off with you numerous times and drag you BACK to the field. You would have to hang on and drag her back when she was done. When you got to the barn and tied her, she'd rear up on the wall and be a general pain.
> 
> Saddle her up and hit the trails, she was a doll.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I hear that you train a mule how a horse should be trained, I'm pretty interested in persuing that. Hopefully in the next 10 years or so I'll come across someone who has a mule and be able to observe what happens between it and its rider, and then maybe buy one after making an educated decision. I always wanted a mule.


If you get a mule with nice disposition you'll be amazed what you can do with it.
This video was taken 10 days in to training. When he came to me, he never had a saddle on him before.


----------



## Eolith

Smrobs, I'd be really interested to hear your viewpoint on something: My riding instructor swears up and down that training mustangs is a heck of a lot like training mules. Mostly she says that they think things through more than your average horse. Her favorite saying is: "A horse may kick; but a mule aims."

I know that you've had personal experience training both mustangs and mules Smrobs, so I'm really curious to know your viewpoint on this. Are there similarities between the mentality of mustangs and mules?


----------



## smrobs

"A horse may kick; but a mule aims."

I like that! So true, too :lol:.

There wasn't much difference in my 2 mustangs than there has been in most of the young horses I've trained. Where the mustangs were a bit more flighty, they still reacted like a pretty typical horse. Dang mules, however, are just all around more difficult.

For example, when you are teaching a horse to break at the poll, you can just keep pressure until they break at the poll then release. You can wait until later in their training to work on getting them to back up with their neck tucked. A mule, however, you better keep hold of him until he backs up right from the start. If you let him get the idea that he can just tuck his nose and not move his feet, you'll have hell _ever_ getting him to go backward LOL.

There are a few thousand other little minute differences, but in my limited experience with mustangs, they generally reacted more like horses than mules.


----------

